# Tai Chi Chih



## Xue Sheng (Jan 29, 2006)

Tai Chi Chih!?!?!?!?

I can generally see some benefit in different martial arts, sudo martial arts and things based loosely on martial and suppose I can see some benefits in this, but I saw classes for this advertised near my home and I went to the main webpage.

I know what I think about this, but I was wondering what other Tai Chi practitioners thought about Tai Chi Chih?

By the way, it's registered trade mark too.


----------



## Flying Crane (Jan 29, 2006)

There is a tae kwon do studio in my hometown in Wisconsin that teaches what I believe is Tai Chi Chih.  From what I saw of it, it is junk plain and simple.


----------



## digitalronin (Jan 29, 2006)

Not really that bad since it does not claim to be a martial art.  It was created as set of exercises based on tai chi chuan and other stuff.  I would love to see clips of the prisoners do this stuff. LOL

"you are not harnessing your chi Tiny, try harder"





http://www.taichichih.org


----------



## digitalronin (Jan 29, 2006)

[FONT=Book Antiqua, Times New Roman, Times]*1.*[/FONT]      [FONT=Book Antiqua, Times New Roman, Times]*Rocking Motion*[/FONT]      [FONT=Book Antiqua, Times New Roman, Times]*11.*[/FONT]      [FONT=Book Antiqua, Times New Roman, Times]*Pulling Taffy*[/FONT]              [FONT=Book Antiqua, Times New Roman, Times]*2.*[/FONT]      [FONT=Book Antiqua, Times New Roman, Times]*Bird Flaps Its Wings*[/FONT]      [FONT=Book Antiqua, Times New Roman, Times]*12.*[/FONT]      [FONT=Book Antiqua, Times New Roman, Times]_*Anchor Taffy*_[/FONT]              [FONT=Book Antiqua, Times New Roman, Times]*3.*[/FONT]      [FONT=Book Antiqua, Times New Roman, Times]*Around the Platter*[/FONT]      [FONT=Book Antiqua, Times New Roman, Times]*13.*[/FONT]      [FONT=Book Antiqua, Times New Roman, Times]_*Wrist Circles Taffy*_[/FONT]              [FONT=Book Antiqua, Times New Roman, Times]*4.*[/FONT]      [FONT=Book Antiqua, Times New Roman, Times]*Around the Platter      Variation*[/FONT]      [FONT=Book Antiqua, Times New Roman, Times]*14.*[/FONT]      [FONT=Book Antiqua, Times New Roman, Times]_*Perpetual Motion Taffy*_[/FONT]              [FONT=Book Antiqua, Times New Roman, Times]*5.*[/FONT]      [FONT=Book Antiqua, Times New Roman, Times]*Bass Drum*[/FONT]      [FONT=Book Antiqua, Times New Roman, Times]*15.*[/FONT]      [FONT=Book Antiqua, Times New Roman, Times]_*Working the Pulley*_[/FONT]              [FONT=Book Antiqua, Times New Roman, Times]*6.*[/FONT]      [FONT=Book Antiqua, Times New Roman, Times]*Daughter on the      Mountaintop*[/FONT]      [FONT=Book Antiqua, Times New Roman, Times]*16.
*[/FONT]      [FONT=Book Antiqua, Times New Roman, Times]_*Light at      the Top of the Head, Light at the Temple*_[/FONT]              [FONT=Book Antiqua, Times New Roman, Times]*7.*[/FONT]      [FONT=Book Antiqua, Times New Roman, Times]*Daughter in the Valley*[/FONT]      [FONT=Book Antiqua, Times New Roman, Times]*17.*[/FONT]      [FONT=Book Antiqua, Times New Roman, Times]_*Joyous Breath*_[/FONT]              [FONT=Book Antiqua, Times New Roman, Times]*8.*[/FONT]      [FONT=Book Antiqua, Times New Roman, Times]*Carry the Ball to the      Side*[/FONT]      [FONT=Book Antiqua, Times New Roman, Times]*18.*[/FONT]      [FONT=Book Antiqua, Times New Roman, Times]_*Passing Clouds*_[/FONT]              [FONT=Book Antiqua, Times New Roman, Times]*9.*[/FONT]      [FONT=Book Antiqua, Times New Roman, Times]*Push Pull*[/FONT]      [FONT=Book Antiqua, Times New Roman, Times]*19.*[/FONT]      [FONT=Book Antiqua, Times New Roman, Times]_*Six Healing Sounds*_[/FONT]              [FONT=Book Antiqua, Times New Roman, Times]*10.*[/FONT]      [FONT=Book Antiqua, Times New Roman, Times]*Pulling in the Energy*[/FONT]      [FONT=Book Antiqua, Times New Roman, Times][/FONT]
     [FONT=Book Antiqua, Times New Roman, Times]_*Cosmic Consciousness      Pose*_[/FONT]




whats with the taffy, are theys studying to be candymakers?


----------



## arnisador (Jan 29, 2006)

Isn't Tai Chi Chih supposed to be for health benefits only, without martial applications? A recent creation?


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Jan 30, 2006)

I think it's what Kathleen Battle does in the music video theme for  "House of Flying Daggers" (see DVD).  

Seriously, though, if it gets people moving and doesn't claim to be a Martial Art, than it is fine with me. My forty minute daily walk doesn't compare to a marathon runner's program but it gets me off my behind and my heart rate up.


----------



## arnisador (Jan 30, 2006)

From here:



> What are T'ai Chi Chih&#174; Movements?
> 
> * A set of movements completely focused on the development of energy, called Chi
> * 19 stand alone movements and one pose
> ...


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jan 30, 2006)

I agree, it does not claim to be a martial art, and it is good to get people moving. And I am sure it has its benefits. Based on this it is not a bad thing and there is nothing wrong with that. And if people benefit that too is a good thing. 

However check out the founders fairly vague credentials and what it takes to become a teacher of Tai Chi Chih.

Also what exactly does Chih mean? Without the Chinese character, I cant tell.

Is this just for making money or is it for the health and benefit of others?


----------



## Flying Crane (Jan 30, 2006)

I think the cultivation of chi is much more difficult and subtle than this program would like to admit.  Gentle exercise it may be, but chi cultivation thru this method is not going to happen.  It's deceptive to make that claim.


----------



## arnisador (Jan 30, 2006)

Flying Crane said:
			
		

> I think the cultivation of chi is much more difficult and subtle than this program would like to admit. Gentle exercise it may be, but chi cultivation thru this method is not going to happen. It's deceptive to make that claim.


 
I don't know enough to comment knowledgeably, but I am inclined to feel as you do. Yet...how different is it from Qigong (Chi Kung)?


----------



## East Winds (Jan 30, 2006)

I always understood Tai Chi Chih to be Tai Chi Ruler. A Taoist Yoga exercise for cultivating internal energy. The "ruler" is held between the palms and moved along the energy channels in  slow circular motions. A sort of moving Zhan Zhuang. (If thats not a contradiction in terms!!)

Regards


----------



## Flying Crane (Jan 30, 2006)

arnisador said:
			
		

> I don't know enough to comment knowledgeably, but I am inclined to feel as you do. Yet...how different is it from Qigong (Chi Kung)?


 
Based on what I have seen of it, it could be argued that it is a form of Chi Gong, but I think that not just any system of gentle movement qualifies as Chi Gong.  I think that real Chi Gong exercises are based on meridian principles, which I am not qualified to give any real description of but I know they are in there.  I didn't get the impression that Tai Chi Chih necessarily built their movements around this knowledge.

Perhaps my biggest beef with the Chih group is based on what I know of the founder, which isn't much outside of a short bio in the back of a book that he wrote.  He claims to have mastered several styles of Tai Chi and used this knowledge to form Chih.  If he had really mastered even one style of Tai Chi, he wouldn't have even considered something like Chih.  Maybe it was just the photos of him doing the exercises in his bath robe to try and create a feeling of mystical orientalism that I found just foul.

I think Chih is the Cardio Kickboxing of Tai Chi.  Watered-down and simplified with most of the good stuff missing, but with a shell that could fool the uneducated into thinking it is something that it isn't.


----------



## Flying Crane (Jan 30, 2006)

East Winds said:
			
		

> I always understood Tai Chi Chih to be Tai Chi Ruler. A Taoist Yoga exercise for cultivating internal energy. The "ruler" is held between the palms and moved along the energy channels in slow circular motions. A sort of moving Zhan Zhuang. (If thats not a contradiction in terms!!)
> 
> Regards


 
No, Tai Chi Ruler is a legitimate part of Tai Chi and Chi Gong.  Tai Chi Chih is a separate system created by a westerner.


----------



## arnisador (Jan 30, 2006)

I think Tai Chi Ruler does come out like "Tai Chi Chih" after transliteration, but I do think that this is a different thing.

See also this page on the founder, Justin Stone.


----------



## Flying Crane (Jan 30, 2006)

arnisador said:
			
		

> I think Tai Chi Ruler does come out like "Tai Chi Chih" after transliteration, but I do think that this is a different thing.
> 
> See also this page on the founder, Justin Stone.


 
It is definitely a different thing.  While I haven't learned it, my Sifu does teach it and I have seen it.  Definitly two different things, here.


----------



## East Winds (Jan 30, 2006)

Flying Crane,

Sorry, just had a look at the Tai Chi Chih website!!!! I practise Tai Chi Ruler, this is definately not it!!! I agree that Tai Chi Chih looks pretty worthless.

Best wishes


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jan 30, 2006)

Tai Chi Chih is not Tai Chi Ruler, but the problem in translation is that chih can be translated as ruler. This is why I said I needed to see the actual Chinese Character for it. that is the only way I can figure out what the name really means

If they are saying Tai Chi Ruler, this is another possible problem.

And you are right, Qi generation just ain't that easy.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Feb 4, 2006)

I just found out that CHIH is not pinyin and thereby does not mean ruler. Ruler in pinyin chi, which depending on the character can mean different things.

I have no idea what Chih means.

I sent a polite e-mail to the Tai Chi Chih group asking for a meaning to Chih, I have yet to receive an answer. When and if I do I will let you know.

I also have a problem with the founders claims of mastery and study.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Feb 6, 2006)

The meaning of Tai Chi Chih per the Tai Chi Chih people is knowledge or knowing.

Tai Chi Chih = Knowlege of the Supreme Ultimate.


----------

